# Homemade Pinto beans and hot dogs recipe



## newcastlemama (Jun 7, 2005)

Hi all,

I have dry pinto beans and some frozen natural hot dogs in the freezer. How can I make homemade franks and beans from scratch? Is it just baked beans and then you add hot dogs?

Thanks!
Jen


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

I think that sounds right! I hope it turns out for you.


----------



## OakBerry (May 24, 2005)

Do you have a crockpot?
I found this recipe:http://www.cooks.com/rec/doc/0,1850,...231207,00.html
You could use the pinto beans instead of what is called for.
You can add the hotdogs at the end to heat them up.


----------



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

I think baked beans or franks and beans are usually made with Navy beans... but I bet the pintos would still work.

I'd do a typical baked beans recipe, and then add in the sliced hot dogs for the last 30 minutes or so.


----------

